# Πλάνητας λίθος



## Marinos (Dec 11, 2016)

Η Ιστορία των Αυτομόλων, μιας άγνωστης κοινότητας ελλήνων στρατιωτών που στην αρχαιότητα φρουρούσαν τα σύνορα της Νότιας Αιγύπτου. Πώς συνδέονται με τον Καβάφη, τους Αιγυπτιώτες πρόσφυγες και ένα σπάνιο υποείδος της τζαζ μουσικής; Η συναρπαστική τους ιστορία αποκαλύπτεται για πρώτη φορά στη LIFO, μέσα από την έρευνα του Δημοσθένη Παπαμάρκου, ιστορικού και διακεκριμένου συγγραφέα του «Γκιακ». 
http://www.lifo.gr/articles/anagnoseis_articles/124650


Spoiler



Γεύση από Μπόρχες α λα ελληνικά. Είμαι πραγματικά περίεργος να δω αν θα κυκλοφορήσει και ως αληθινή ιστορία.


----------



## Earion (Dec 11, 2016)

«Οι Αυτόμολοι»! Δηλαδή σαν να λέμε The Renegades. Αναδύονται από τα έγκατα της βενθοφωνικής μουσικής με μια Κάντιλακ.


----------



## Marinos (Dec 11, 2016)

Τι έλεγα στο spoiler; Πριν αλέκτωρ λαλήσει, το πρώτο σχόλιο...


----------



## AoratiMelani (Dec 12, 2016)

Κι αυτό το "πλάνητας λίθος" κάνει σε rolling stone ή είναι ιδέα μου;


----------



## Marinos (Dec 12, 2016)

Ναι -- ωστόσο μοιάζει να είναι δόκιμος όρος.
Pierre errante
erratic block/πλάνητες λίθοι
Όχι μόνο αυτό: είναι και ποιητική συλλογή του Σαράντου Καργάκου! http://www.protoporia.gr/planites-lithoi-p-59363.html

(Καταλαβαίνουμε όλοι εδώ την απουσία του π2...)


----------



## daeman (Dec 12, 2016)

AoratiMelani said:


> Κι αυτό το "πλάνητας λίθος" κάνει σε rolling stone ή είναι ιδέα μου;



Πολύ μ' αρέσει! :up: Πέτρα πολυπλάνητη, σαν τον Οδυσσέα.
Πέτρα που κυλάει, μούχλα δεν πιάνει. A rolling stone gathers no moss (Publilius Syrus > John Heywood).

Σύμφωνα με τη Γεωμορφολογική Εταιρεία, ο _πλάνητας λίθος_ είναι επίσης και _rocking stone _[perched boulder], αυτό όμως είναι η χαλαρή πέτρα που στάθηκε κάπου (επίσης και «κουνιστός λίθος»). Rock 'n' roll, baby!  Από την άλλη, ως γνωστόν εν Λέξει, rolling stone είναι και ο _τρόχμαλος_. 


Κυκλοφορεί (κατά μόνας όμως) και ο _πλάνης λίθος _με τη σημασία που έχουμε εδώ, σε σχολικό βιβλίο γεωλογίας-ορυκτολογίας του ΟΕΔΒ από το 1966:

«Εἰς τὸ Βρανδεμβροῦργον [sic] ὑπάρχει τοιοῦτος *πλάνης λίθος*, ὅστις μετεφέρθη ὑπὸ παγετῶνος ἐκ Σκανδιναυίας, εἰς δὲ τὸ Λένινγκραντ ἄγαλμα τοῦ Μ. Πέτρου ἐφίππου ἐστηρίχθη ἐπὶ τοιούτου λίθου, ὁ ὁποῖος μετεφέρθη διὰ παγετῶνος ἐκ Φινλανδίας.»


----------



## daeman (Dec 12, 2016)

...
Ε, μετά απ' όλα αυτά, τι άλλο;

Like a rolling stone - Rolling Stones






O Ντίλαν με τους Band, εκεί.


----------



## pidyo (Dec 18, 2016)

Marinos said:


> Ναι -- ωστόσο μοιάζει να είναι δόκιμος όρος.



Πράγματι, pierre errante είναι δόκιμος όρος για τα ενεπίγραφα ιδίως μνημεία που βρίσκονται πολύ μακριά από τον τόπο όπου είχαν αρχικά ανεγερθεί -και συχνά μας ταλαιπωρούν. 

Ωραία η ιστορία του Παπαμάρκου· πάντοτε ζηλεύω τα ψευδοδοκίμια κι ονειρεύομαι να βρω τον χρόνο να σκαρώσω δικά μου (είχα ψιλοέτοιμο στα νιάτα μου ένα, που αποδείκνυε βάσει αποσπασματικών επιγραφικών ευρημάτων -ορισμένα υπαρκτές επιγραφές- πώς ο Αλέξανδρος είχε ανακαλύψει την Αμερική). Εκμεταλλεύεται ωραία το διήγημα την μυστηριακή ατμόσφαιρα της περιοχής· είναι ωραίο το Ασουάν και η γύρω περιοχή, με μια χαλαρότητα που δεν είχε καταστρέψει ακόμη η ένταση του τουρισμού όταν είχα πάει προ πολλών πολλών ετών. Απλώς κλείνει λίγο βιαστικά το αφήγημα, νομίζω, και σε λάθος χώρο. Η σύνδεση με τα αιθιοπικά μπλουζ θα λειτουργούσε καλύτερα αν οι Αυτομόλοι χάνονταν στις όμορφες και σιωπηλές ερήμους απέναντι από το Ασουάν.


----------

